# Good, Reliable Digitizing Service?



## Dootchie (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good digitizing provider I can try?

Thanks!


----------



## suntees1 (Mar 6, 2013)

We use artworksource.com I am putting the link here for you. We use them constantly. They are inexpensive and have a very fast turn around.

Artwork Source


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I use Royal Digitizing.


----------



## Dootchie (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks I'll give them a shot


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Dootchie:
There are a ton of 'cheap' digitizers out there and you can always find one for even less than the last one. I long ago stopped searching for the cheapest and use only THE BEST. David Romero at ID Services in Ontario CA is AWESOME. I don't think he goes by # of stitches anymore (or maybe he does in his own mind) but he'll look at your design, tell you it'll be $40 or $70, about how many stitches you can plan on and boom, you'll get a quality product that will run like silk. No thread breaks, no stupid jumping all over the place in a crazy sequence, just a superb product which will save you time and money and MAKE YOU MONEY.
Figure about 5 - 7 biz days to get it digitized unless you need it yesterday but don't pull that everytime like your customers do. Be honest with him and he'll work with you. Give him a try at 909.923.6609...his quality means he is busy, busy, busy so you may get his answering machine but he'll call you right back. Oh, and lettering? Small lettering? You won't find anybody better (this is not a paid advertisement...just a very happy/satisfied long time customer of his).


----------



## Monogrammarkets (Mar 28, 2013)

Okdigitizing, great prices with a FAST turn around!


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you manage to find a good digitizer?


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

I use Brent Burghy, HarleyDude777. He is the best. Fast, Fair, and Very Helpful.

Salty


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Scroll down about 5 posts to see my rec. from March 2013....you won't 'try' him, you'll stick with him forever.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

pokerman said:


> Dootchie:
> There are a ton of 'cheap' digitizers out there and you can always find one for even less than the last one. I long ago stopped searching for the cheapest and use only THE BEST. David Romero at ID Services in Ontario CA is AWESOME. I don't think he goes by # of stitches anymore (or maybe he does in his own mind) but he'll look at your design, tell you it'll be $40 or $70, about how many stitches you can plan on and boom, you'll get a quality product that will run like silk. No thread breaks, no stupid jumping all over the place in a crazy sequence, just a superb product which will save you time and money and MAKE YOU MONEY.
> Figure about 5 - 7 biz days to get it digitized unless you need it yesterday but don't pull that everytime like your customers do. Be honest with him and he'll work with you. Give him a try at 909.923.6609...his quality means he is busy, busy, busy so you may get his answering machine but he'll call you right back. Oh, and lettering? Small lettering? You won't find anybody better (this is not a paid advertisement...just a very happy/satisfied long time customer of his).


I spoke with Dave today. I like the fact that he is about 20 minutes from me so keeping business local is always good. thanks for the reference.


----------

